# Online-Server lima-city



## anfaenger94 (31. Mrz 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin ganz neu hier und habe erste Erfahrungen mit Java gemacht.
Bin gerade an einem ähnliches Problem wie feiste.
Nur ich brauche keine "Highscore" sondern es soll ein Preis (2 Nachkommastellen, double) 
und der Name des Benutzer (String) hochgeladen werden und beim Programmstart vom Server (vorzugsweise lima-city) wieder runtergeladen werden und angezeigt werden.
Geordnet sollte das ganze am besten nach der Höhe des Preises werden.

edit: meinen Rechner als Server zu verwenden kommt nicht in Frage.
Der Server muss unbedingt dauerhaft online sein!

lg Martin 

[SlaterB: abgespalten von: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/115734-highscore-online-4.html ]


----------



## AmunRa (31. Mrz 2011)

Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes Übrigbleiben als einen Server zu mieten bzw. und nachsehen, welche Möglichkeiten du hast dort auch serverweitig Code auszuführen.

entweder mit PHP,JSP (Servlet) und ähnliches oder RMI,SOAP,REST und sowas wenn es der Server erlaubt.

Für solche sachen bitte normal einen Eigenen Thread eröffnen


DAHER vl iwelche Mods die diesen Thread jetzt splitten


edit: hab mir grad lima-city angesehen da bleibt dir e nur die PHP version. Dazu gibts hier im Forum sogar einen FAQ Beitrag http://www.java-forum.org/applets/10751-applets-ueber-php-dateien-schreiben.html


----------



## anfaenger94 (31. Mrz 2011)

AmunRa hat gesagt.:


> Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes Übrigbleiben als einen Server zu mieten bzw. und nachsehen, welche Möglichkeiten du hast dort auch serverweitig Code auszuführen.
> 
> entweder mit PHP,JSP (Servlet) und ähnliches oder RMI,SOAP,REST und sowas wenn es der Server erlaubt.
> 
> ...



Wieso muss man sich dafür den einen Server mieten.
Gibt doch auch kostenlose Webspaces mit denen das doch funktionieren würde oder?

Sorry dachte da, das Thema so ziemlich das gleiche ist,
sollte ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## AmunRa (31. Mrz 2011)

anfaenger94 hat gesagt.:


> Wieso muss man sich dafür den einen Server mieten.



Mit mieten meinte ich jetzt nicht direkt "Geld bezahlen". Natürlich geht es auch mit manchen gratis Webspaceangeboten

Ich hoffe du hast meine Änderung oben bemerkt


----------



## anfaenger94 (31. Mrz 2011)

AmunRa hat gesagt.:


> edit: hab mir grad lima-city angesehen da bleibt dir e nur die PHP version. Dazu gibts hier im Forum sogar einen FAQ Beitrag http://www.java-forum.org/applets/10751-applets-ueber-php-dateien-schreiben.html



würdest du mir eine andere Seite empfehlen?
Habe mit lima-city eben schon mal eine Webseite gemacht,
deshalb hätte ich das hier auch mit lima-city gemacht.

danke für den link


----------



## AmunRa (31. Mrz 2011)

Ich kann dir in dieser richtung gar nichts empfehlen.

lima-city hat den nachteil, dass es eigentlich ein webhoster ist, d.h darauf ausgelegt eine Webseite anzubieten, und so wie ich es verstanden habe du dies eigentlich nicht brauchst. 

Aber einen Server auf den du mit RMi oder so zugreifen kannst wird es wahrscheilich nicht gratis geben.


----------



## anfaenger94 (31. Mrz 2011)

ok danke.
Werd mich mal erkundigen.

Ist das jetzt auch im richtigen Forum?
Da ich noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin!


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mrz 2011)

Plauderecke könnte ich noch anbieten, da es irgendwie gar nicht um Java geht,
gruppiert ist ansonsten nach Inhalt, nicht nach Erfahrung des Themenerstellers


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mrz 2011)

lima-city unterstützt doch php.
Schreib dir einfach ein kleines PHP Skript die dir die serverseitige Logik übernimmt und sprich das einfach über http an...

zb
deineurl.com/save.php?user=name&preis=123

deineurl.com/read.php

fertig...


----------



## feiste (31. Mrz 2011)

ist "das kleine php skript" schwer?
denn ich hab noch nie etwas mit php zu tun gehabt.


----------



## muckelzwerg (31. Mrz 2011)

anfaenger94, ich würde auch hier die PHP Variante versuchen. Wenn Du bei limacity phpfähigen Webspace bekommst, ist das doch prima. 
Du kannst es so oder so ausprobieren, bis Dir was besseres einfällt. Und schaden wird es dir schon nicht, wenn Du dabei vielleicht noch was lernst. 


@feiste
Hängt von der Situation ab. Ist über die Straße gehen schwer?
Jedenfalls hättest Du es seit gestern locker zwei oder dreimal in PHP programmieren können.
Mit der Funktion zum Einsortieren Deiner Highscores sind es vielleicht 50 Zeilen. Bin nicht sicher, hab länger kein PHP gemacht.


----------



## anfaenger94 (31. Mrz 2011)

danke 
werd mich mal in google bisschen wegen des php skripts einlesen.

@ feiste
wenn ich was gefunden habe stell ich den link rein


----------

